# That Time Again



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 7, 2018)

Gotta watch the temp here in S, FL so i dont get fondue...HA

Got a few blocks going today with the amazn tube with apple. 1.5 hrs is good for me.
I set the cheese on the edge so i get even smoke on the flat sides. Use hang tags so you know what cheese is which.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 7, 2018)

Smoked swiss - Looks great, have never tried it.


----------



## Braz (Nov 7, 2018)

I am getting kind of low. I need to be on the lookout for a cheese sale so I can get another batch smoked and aging.

As an aside, I read and hear of a cheese surplus in the USA but that does not seem to be reflected in the prices. I guess I just don't understand economics. Article here:
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2018/6/28/17515188/us-cheese-surplus-billion-pounds


----------



## zwiller (Nov 7, 2018)

Happy cheese season is back for ya.  

Don't think I could make it through the kitchen door, down the steps, and into the smoker without them falling, so flat side down for me.  :)  I am going crazy with cheese this year, tried dust for the first time and so much happier with my results.


----------



## 73saint (Nov 7, 2018)

Awesome!  Ready to re up on my smoked cheese.  Just have too much bacon going in and out these days.  Hopefully soon!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 7, 2018)

looks great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2018)

Gosh Rick, your weather must be different than mine is.
The only way I could smoke some cheese would be to do it at 4:00 AM.
I think next week we are supposed to get some cool air coming in.
If so, there will be cheese & lox going in the smoker for a couple of days!!
Got to get to Sam's & get some salmon filets & a big block of Muenster!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 8, 2018)

No chance of fondue here, morning temps in the lower 30's. The cheese looks like it's going to be good.

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 8, 2018)

Nice looking. I could bring some cracker's and cold ones. :D

Warren


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 8, 2018)

Looks good Rick, I like apple wood on cheese, I like apple on a lot of things.

Were not having too much problem with fondue temps up here in Montana.


----------



## xray (Nov 8, 2018)

Nice cheese Nepas, I wish I had the fondue weather lol.

It’s supposed to be cold this weekend in NEPA, 40s for the Hi temp....so I imagine i’ll start a batch.


----------

